# Unwanted project, need advice



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I purchased new tires to put on my Piaggio BV250 scooter. I set out yesterday to change the rear tire which involved removing three bolts to remove the muffler and two bolts to remove the suspension support arm. All five bolts are steel in cast aluminum. I knew i was in trouble. When I broke a T-40 wrench trying to remove the first bolt holding the muffler. 










I went out and bought a new impact resistant T-40 wrench and started back to work. My first attempt stripped the head a bit but on second try i managed to break it loose. The other two screws backed out normally. I noticed that ther was no anti-seize compound on any of the bolts and all were showing signs of corrosion. 



When i started on the first of the two bolts holding the support arm it broke loose and turned out 4-5 turns before getting tight again. I tried applying PB Blaster and screwing it back in a bit but it once asain tightened up after less than a turn. It was starting to look like classic galling. I lubed it again and tried backing it out again only to have it snap off using only a 3/8 standard ratchet. The bolt is now just a frozen stud sticking out about 3-4 threads sticking out of the aluminum engine block.











What do I do now?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It looks like everything is aluminum, would heat be out of the question?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Center punch as close to the center as you can and drill it out, starting with small diameter bits and progressively larger bits till you get to the threads. Maybe you can clean up the threads with a tap. OR, you may have to drill and rethread for the next bigger size bolt.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd try setting that up for an easy out, then heat up (but not too hot) the surrounding aluminum very gingerly, then attempt to pop it out!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you, guys, for all the input. 
Well, I started out center punching and then through drilled it with 1/8" bit. Then worked my way up to 13/64" and tried an easy out. As I had suspected the bolt was as if welded in. I was afraid I'd break the easy out and then be up the creek without a paddle. I decided to drill one more time with 1/4" drill. I figured if I screwed up the threads I'd just rebore and tap for a 9mm screw. I then took a pin drift and ground the end at a 45° angle and used it and a hammer to grab the threads and pull them into the center hole.








The threads Got a little bit boogered but I chased than with a tap and they cleaned up pretty well. I decided to replace the cap screws with studs so I bought 65mm long bolts and cut the threads to full length. Boy cutting threads in 8.8 Grade bolts is a chore. I installed the studs with blue Locktite and am ready to go.


















For now I'm using washer nuts. Should I use nuts with lock washers or use self locking nuts with nylon inserts?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On an engine ,I wouldn't use the Ny-loc nuts,as the Nylon will soften,with heat.
I'd say you pretty much have the right combination,there.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Star washer or split?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Job, skunkhome!


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Great thinking on getting that bolt out and a very smart idea to use a stud in its place.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't look like enough room for split. How about the initial problem? Did you get the new tires mounted?
Ps, wow, what a stroke of bad luck!


----------

